

Million-Dollar Traders Replaced With Machines Amid Cuts - miles
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-11-06/million-dollar-traders-replaced-with-machines-credit-markets.html

======
digitalengineer
High Frequency Algo's trading against High Frequency Algo's and it's okay
because "they provide the necessary liquidity to the market". Right. Looks
like stealing to me. Check out this TED Talk _"Kevin Slavin: How algorithms
shape our world"_
[http://www.ted.com/talks/kevin_slavin_how_algorithms_shape_o...](http://www.ted.com/talks/kevin_slavin_how_algorithms_shape_our_world.html)

